# Is This Some Sort of Industrial Token?



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 8, 2015)

It says, " [asterisk] N. S.[?] ___ ___ ___  [asterisk] / PLU____/ PLOUGH L[?]ASHING[(S)] / & SLEIGHS / SHOES / [Pic of plough] / MILL GEARING[(S)] / POTASH KETTLES[(S)] / & CAULDRONS/ TROY AIR F[(U)]_____" on one side. On the other: "[asterisk] M____ ____ ____ ___ / [?] / SCREWS / FOR PAPER / [image of some kind of threaded device, likely some kind of screw] / OIL & CIDER / MILLS, & C. / [asterisk] [Looks like a mini version of a Busted Liberty-like person on the early 1800s half-dollar] [asterisk] / TURNING & BO[R/B]ING[(s)]. [(asterisk.)] Anyone know where, when, and what it's from?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plough. ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Screw??^One more pic.


----------



## logueb (Oct 11, 2015)

Tried to find some info on the token.  Is there any way  to make out the top of the token?  I'm fairly sure the bottom should read "Troy Air Furnace" Found this....the builders of the first foundry in the city, the Troy Air Furnace, in 1818 Hope this helps.  Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd need a special machine (name of it forgotten) that could make it out-- something not likely in my town or affordability. lol. Thanks for the info, Buster.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2015)

I agree with Buster, Troy Air Furnace. Maybe a worn out watch fob? What's the size and weight?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2015)

I think it's a token, not fob, but it's the size of a silver Ben Franklin half-dollar and a bit lighter.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2015)

Token I guess it is maybe. THIS may help with date and there is a picture but I didn't read it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2015)

Quite a nice token, but the front is not the same. Looks like there is a chance that one could make a collection of variants from this company. Thanks, Eric.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2015)

That answers it, thanks!It appears to be pretty old, but also a common version maybe? His system is a bit confusing to me.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 12, 2015)

Is this a personal find?Very Cool.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 12, 2015)

Nope, else you'd have to suffer through a big story over it. LOL. Bought finds I don't do much coverage on. Info on this one was conflicting and from second-/third-hand sources, so I threw it up on here. Picked this one up with it:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Early 1900s piece. ^ I have a story to soon tell, though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

"You have what is called a "Hard Times Token" popular between 1832-1844,  also know as Political Token or Store cards. These privately minted coins ranged in topics from Politics to commercial advertising. We offer a book published by Whitman Publishing on this topic. "The Official Red Book A Guide Book of Hard Times Tokens"  http://www.jakesmp.com/CSD_Books/CSD_Bks_217_M.html 

"Often some designs were made with several variations of text and designs making attributing these difficult unless hands on sight seen. " A man named Micheal said this. He's on a G+ Community for coins and tokens.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 14, 2015)

Store card is what was listed in the link I posted. I never heard of it but then I don't collect coins, tokens and such. It is fun to learn though.[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

I merely copied and pasted all that he said.  Thank you, everyone, for all your help.


----------



## logueb (Oct 14, 2015)

Thought you may be interested in the rest of the info that I found on The Troy Air Furnace.  The N. Starbucks appears to be Nathenial Starbuck from the article about Troy Stoves.  Hope this adds a little history.  Great token. Buster Troy has been a well-known seat of the manufacture of stoves for 
nearly three-quarters of a century [1818-1891]. The casting of stove plates for 
inventors and dealers was begun in 1821 by Starbucks & Gurley (Charles 
STARBUCK, Nathaniel STARBUCK and Ephraim GURLEY), 
succeeding that year Hanks, Gurley & Co. (Alpheus HANKS, Truman HANKS and 
Ephraim Gurley - the builders of the first foundry in the city, the Troy Air 
Furnace, in 1818, on the south-east corner of Fifth and Grand Division streets), 
and [was continued] in 1828 by L. STRATTON & Son, successors of NAZRO & 
CURTIS, who erected, in 1823, the Eagle Furnace, afterward known as the 
Rensselaer Furnace, No. 42 Fifth Street. The value of the stoves cast in the two 
foundries in 1828 was estimated at $120,000; of those cast in the seven 
foundries in the city in 1855, at $1,000,000; and of those cast in the five 
foundries in the city in 1888, at $2,000,000.


----------



## logueb (Oct 14, 2015)

Glad you found the answer.  Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 14, 2015)

Good info there. Thanks!!


----------



## glass man (Oct 16, 2015)

Here in the SOUTH tokens for some places ..like COTTON MILLS were given for pay instead of money and could only be used at the COMPANY STORE.where the prices were inflated keeping the workers constantly in debt to the COMPANY...like the line in one of TENNESSEE ERNIE FORD'S song goes "I OWE MY SOUL TO THE COMPANY STORE".also they provided housing that kept the people in debt...most of these COMPANIES moved from up NORTH after the CIVIL WAR to take advantage of the poor including children..like my GRAND DAD that went to work in a COTTON MILL in 1895 at age 5 years old


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 16, 2015)

I've heard of that. I did a piece on Child Labor in the early 1900s once. It was just socially acceptable, and greedy got greedier in depths of saved riches.  Then people revolted against it and won the day in the end. Happily never after nonetheless.


----------

